# corrugated plastic model building



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a moment of inspiration last night and cut up a corrugated plastic sign to make a small test building. I have four walls cut up and now am getting ready to make the roof. How should I disguise the sides of the board so that it looks like a real roof and not corrugated plastic? I can't find many examples to steal from. If you have built buildings using this material, could you post some pics and/or tips on how to use it. I have been following this page http://users.stratuswave.net/~wd8jik/plastic/plastic.htm - also took his windows tip but his roof method won't work for me.
What is the best way to paint this stuff?
thanks - hope to post pics of it soon
Matt


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I painted mine with regular Krylon spray paint, I cant give you to much info is to how long it holds up, I have had mine out for only 2 weeks.

tom h


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt

MLS member Peter Bunce has done a bit of work with that material you may find what your looking for at the following link.

G Scale Buildings by Peter Bunce[/b]


----------



## EFP&CO (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello Matt!
I´m building in the same material, it´fun! This is the first forum I´ve found any who use Corrugateed Plastic. I use cardboard to the window- doorframes http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj205/efpco/Nordag-banen/Mandius%20Aarebrots%20hus/P1290083.jpg As You see I´ve not disguised the sides of the boards yet. It´s smart to paint the window-frames before gluing them to the building. http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj205/efpco/Nordag-banen/Mandius%20Aarebrots%20hus/P1290078.jpg but You are looking for something that works outdoor I suppose?
I think Styrene or PVC strips will do? Evergreen got this mateials. I use Super Glue (Cyanacrylate?) It works well, tested it when I got to Cut the house right above the windows http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj205/efpco/Nordag-banen/Mandius%20Aarebrots%20hus/P1290089.jpg
Good luck Matt, and it will be nice to see some pics from Your houses!

Oddvar


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,


I use this material as well as solid foam PVC plastic sheet.
At the moment I am making a quite large model, the main part of it using this corrugated plastic which is called 'Korroflute'


Here are a couiple of them - the first is what I call the Gambrel House where the walls are made from 5mm thick sheet.












The second is the largest building - that is a boiler making shop, which is 3 foot by 2 foot and has a stucco finish: add sand to the Masonry paint when applying it, and then add a second coat of masony paint when the first (+sand) has dried. This is the side, the front is PVC sheet.











and here is the latest, from a Model Railroader article that came from Bruce Chandler












This is just part of it, and is quite large, the rest is from styrene sheet and PCV solid foam sheet.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi 

You also ask about painting - roughen the surface slightly (to give it a tooth for the paint to grip) and it can be painted with either masonry paint, or acrylic craft paint or enamels. Then add a UV protector varnish over it, and in the USA possibly two, or a coat of the 'Jonhnson's Future' (that right the stuff for Kitchen Floors - its a good value acrylic varnish), and then a UV protector (satin) varnish on top of that.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Peter, what kind of glue do you use on your plastic structures?


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Ray, 

I use a latex based, 'impact' or 'contact' glue called 'Evo stik', I think that the nearest you have in the USA is 'Walthers Goop'. 

To use it you coat the sides of the items to be stuck, let it dry for a while (lets the solvent evaporate) and put them together - they stick at once so you have to be accurate. 

It is used commercially in gluing down kitchen laminate worktops as an example, by both 'do it yourself' people, and local builders. 

When dry there is a very slight flexibility built in to the glue bond, as a result of the latex in the mix. 

Buildings generally stay out in the garden all year: I have used it for quite a while and have not had a joint break


----------

